# ¿cómo ganar 200.000 euros¨en bolsa?



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Comprando 10.000 títulos en FCC y vendiendo a 27/28 euros.
Por otro lado los dividendos volverán y quien tenga una entrada muy baja tendrá unos dividendos muy altos porcentualmente respecto al precio de entrada.

Evidentemente es una opción muy personal de cada uno y luego las reclamaciones al maestro armero.

Este post va a quedar muy bien guardado y a la vuelta de unos años veremos si hay owned o no.

¿por qué?.

Por al margen de la deplorable calidad de gestión actual de los directivos de FCC, la empresa tiene margen de mejora muy alto. Es difícil hacerlo peor y la propiedad ya ha entregado la cuchara a un directivo (nuevo CEO) que tiene muy claro lo que hacer y vaya que lo va a hacer. No vamos a dar muchos más detalles porque se irá viendo más pronto que tarde. La rentabilidad volverá.

Simplemente echen una cuenta clara: un ebitda de unos 800 millones anuales con un deuda metida en cintura. Metan un multiplicador de mercado para calcular el Enterprise Value y luego diseccionen equity por un lado y debt por el otro.

Vamos a ver las respuestas. Desde luego si alguien piensa que es una operación de riesgo .... que mire lo bien que está el dinero en el banco sea cual sea su nombre.

Evidentemente, existe un riesgo tangible que es la situación de España y lo descorrelado que está el IBEX respecto al SP.
__________________


----------



## Malvender (3 May 2013)

Janus a ti no te paga 20 centimos FCC






A ti te paga mucho más!


----------



## Ds_84 (3 May 2013)

estos numeros que acabas de echar en tu powerpoint no se aguantan por ningún lado y lo sabes.

si los hay-untamientos no tienen ni pa' pagar la contrata de la basura y en el resto del mundo les han visto el plumero, por no hablar de su papelón en UK..


----------



## al loro (3 May 2013)

no sabía yo que para ganar dinero había que decir la táctica a los cuatro vientos..
"haz lo que diga pero no lo que haga"


----------



## bertok (3 May 2013)

vaaaaaaamos, subirle las acciones en cartera ::::::

aaaaaayyyy :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Hannibal (3 May 2013)

Cualquiera que siga el hilo de la bolsa conocerá a Janus y no por ser precisamente un vendehumo.

Eso sí, señor Janus, se lo pregunté en el hilo pero la pregunta se perdió entre tanta página: ¿por qué confiar en estos momentos en una empresa constructora que además da servicios públicos, con lo que se está recortando de estos?


----------



## Opinión Cualificada (3 May 2013)

Me la suda


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Malvender dijo:


> Janus a ti no te paga 20 centimos FCC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy creo que toca ser generoso y compartir las buenas ideas con los demás. Las Gamesas a 1,08 aprueban este hilo.

La sangre está en las calles. A favor de FCC está que los españoles son muy cochinos (generan basura) y sobornables (........).

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 15:16 ----------




Ds_84 dijo:


> estos numeros que acabas de echar en tu powerpoint no se aguantan por ningún lado y lo sabes.
> 
> si los hay-untamientos no tienen ni pa' pagar la contrata de la basura y en el resto del mundo les han visto el plumero, por no hablar de su papelón en UK..



Guarda el hilo, va a ser épico.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 15:20 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Cualquiera que siga el hilo de la bolsa conocerá a Janus y no por ser precisamente un vendehumo.
> 
> Eso sí, señor Janus, se lo pregunté en el hilo pero la pregunta se perdió entre tanta página: ¿por qué confiar en estos momentos en una empresa constructora que además da servicios públicos, con lo que se está recortando de estos?



Porque tiene un CEO que se juega millones de patrimonio personal por bajar la deuda y por meter en cintura los números. Lo hará por la cuenta que le trae. La factura la paga la propiedad.
Tratad de conocer un poquito la historia profesional de Juan Béjar y saldréis de dudas, lo que se propone lo consigue.

FCC es una empresa que combina negocios buenos con negocios bastante malos. Hasta ahora no han querido vender los negocios malos por no renunciar a la dimensión y volumen actual del grupo. Por ello, los fondos han dado estopa a base de bien. Si no vendéis, os hundimos la cotización.
Ahora el panorama ha cambiado radicalmente y váis a ir viendo noticias sobre el negocio y sobre el ajuste en los próximos quarters. Me parece fenomenal, muchos entraréis sobre 19 euros por acción cuando vuelvan a autorizar el pago por dividendo.
Es una cuestión de esperar y guardar bien este hilo.

Evidentemente personalmente no necesito que nadie compre ahora sino que lo haga cuando quiera salir. Acumulación vs. distribución.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 15:26 ----------




Ds_84 dijo:


> estos numeros que acabas de echar en tu powerpoint no se aguantan por ningún lado y lo sabes.
> 
> si los hay-untamientos no tienen ni pa' pagar la contrata de la basura y en el resto del mundo les han visto el plumero, por no hablar de su papelón en UK..



Me he pasado al excel. Los números siempre en excel y contar las ideas siempre en Powerpoint si te pagan por ello. Cuando no te pagan por ello, se le cuenta el tema de viva voz .... que al final hasta se piensan que sabes y controlas del tema.

Hay unos básicos que no pueden obviarse. Por favor, esto es de cajón.


----------



## ponzi (3 May 2013)

Quien va a querer conprar los negocios malos?


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Quien va a querer conprar los negocios malos?



Los que piensan que son negocios buenos ::


----------



## HisHoliness (3 May 2013)

Opinión Cualificada dijo:


> Me la suda



Opinión Cualificada::::

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 14:37 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Los que piensan que son negocios buenos ::



O que están a buen precio...


----------



## Algas (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Comprando 10.000 títulos en FCC y vendiendo a 27/28 euros.
> Por otro lado los dividendos volverán y quien tenga una entrada muy baja tendrá unos dividendos muy altos porcentualmente respecto al precio de entrada.
> 
> Evidentemente es una opción muy personal de cada uno y luego las reclamaciones al maestro armero.
> ...



Llevo tiempo siguiendo de cerca a FCC. Sí me parece que puede repuntar en unos años, aunque también es cierto que entraña bastante riesgo::

Lo que no tengo son esos 70.000€... ::


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Llevo tiempo siguiendo de cerca a FCC. Sí me parece que puede repuntar en unos años, aunque también es cierto que entraña bastante riesgo::
> 
> Lo que no tengo son esos 70.000€... ::



Lo que puedas, aceptamos por encima de 1000 euros


----------



## ponzi (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los que piensan que son negocios buenos ::



Esto es un acto de fe muy serio.A priori solo les veo vendiendo la recogida de basura de algun pais caribeño y no creo que saquen mucho por eso.


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esto es un acto de fe muy serio.A priori solo les veo vendiendo la recogida de basura de algun pais caribeño y no creo que saquen mucho por eso.



Anótate algún gran contrato (muy grande) para construir un puente en UK y un tema de aguas en Oriente Medio.

El negocio del agua es clave para ellos.

De todas formas, la clave de la subida del valor va a ser bajar drásticamente la deuda y subir notablemente el ebitda. Eso no lo van a hacer con nuevos contratos y sí vendiendo negocios y despidiendo peña a tutiplen, en ello están.

En bolsa la fe no vale (todavía si fuese la FED quizá sí). Lo que funciona muy bien es "ojos antes que cerebro".


----------



## Cordoba (3 May 2013)

Jánus te he leído algo en el hilo principal en el ibex, y me pareces serio/a . A cuanto tiempo le llamas largo plazo, estoy buscando algo para unos años 2 o 3 y no se si esto es apropiado.


----------



## ponzi (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Anótate algún gran contrato (muy grande) para construir un puente en UK y un tema de aguas en Oriente Medio.
> 
> El negocio del agua es clave para ellos.
> 
> ...



Desconozco esos datos,a mi me cuesta creer que consigan vender activos al mas puro estilo acciona o ferrovial pero no se puedo estar equivocado,desconozco esos datos,a dia de hoy como negocio no son muy viables.


----------



## Condor (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que puedas, aceptamos por encima de 1000 euros



En dónde y a quién le habré escuchado yo esta frase antes? ienso:

A Madoff?, a Ruiz-Mateos?


----------



## hydra69 (3 May 2013)

Cual era el ebitda de pescanova antes de reventar?.


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Jánus te he leído algo en el hilo principal en el ibex, y me pareces serio/a . A cuanto tiempo le llamas largo plazo, estoy buscando algo para unos años 2 o 3 y no se si esto es apropiado.



O 5 o 10. Lo que suceda en los próximos 2 o 3 años depende bastante de cómo se gestione la crisis en España y sobre todo qué hacen los usanos. A más plazo el río termina en el mar siempre, si no no es río.

El gran negocio sería ir a muchos años vista y que en algún momento se recupere el dividendo. Quienes hubieran entrado pronto y bajo tendría una sensación de rentista.

No obstante: esto no es ninguna recomendación de compra, simplemente compartir mi idea de una inversión personal. No veo muchos levantándose la falda.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 16:07 ----------




Condor dijo:


> En dónde y a quién le habré escuchado yo esta frase antes? ienso:
> 
> A Madoff?, a Ruiz-Mateos?



A Madoff seguro que no porque su ticket era más alto. A Ruiz-Mateos seguro que no porque creo que pedía una cantidad relativamente alta.

Quizá sea en los fondos de Bankinter ::


----------



## Condor (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A Madoff seguro que no porque su ticket era más alto. A Ruiz-Mateos seguro que no porque creo que pedía una cantidad relativamente alta.
> 
> Quizá sea en los fondos de Bankinter ::



naaaa, era solo cuestión de tiempo para que lo pidieran esos robagallinas. Ahora ya tenemos al tercer robagallinas: el CEO ese que mientas


----------



## Suprimo (3 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Quien va a querer conprar los negocios malos?



Nacionalizando, made in ejjjpain::


----------



## Hannibal (3 May 2013)

Ya veo que no mucha gente le toma en serio, se nota que no se pasan mucho por el hilo 

Teniendo en cuenta que estamos ahora en un periodo más o menos alcista, lo que es obvio es que no es el momento de entrar. Dicho esto, ¿cuál sería la mejor ventana de entrada? ¿Por debajo de 7,50?

Sobra decir que yo no he decidido entrar ni mucho menos; la próxima semana lo analizaré con detenimiento pero desde luego hay muchos valores hispanistanies que no inspiran ni la más mínima confianza, y si es cierto lo que dice éste puede ser uno de ellos


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya veo que no mucha gente le toma en serio, se nota que no se pasan mucho por el hilo
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que estamos ahora en un periodo más o menos alcista, lo que es obvio es que no es el momento de entrar. Dicho esto, ¿cuál sería la mejor ventana de entrada? ¿Por debajo de 7,50?
> 
> Sobra decir que yo no he decidido entrar ni mucho menos; la próxima semana lo analizaré con detenimiento pero desde luego hay muchos valores hispanistanies que no inspiran ni la más mínima confianza, y si es cierto lo que dice éste puede ser uno de ellos



Entrada ya con un tercio del paquete. Si baja a 5 meter los otros dos tercios. Si sube de 8,5 con volumen y consolidad, lo que queda de posición.


----------



## mpbk (3 May 2013)

el titulo es un poco de calientavalores........pero si es cierto que la bolsa está subiendo en todo el mundo y fcc también lo terminará haciendo..

los 6.6 paró el precio, y seguramente ahora le queda rebotar hacia 18eur

diversifica un poco que la mayoria de acciones están subiendo.


----------



## Nómada65 (3 May 2013)

¿ Que tal Selftrade Bank para empezar a entrar en bolsa ?


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> ¿ Que tal Selftrade Bank para empezar a entrar en bolsa ?



Yo recomiendo IG Markets o Interactive Brokers. Para largo plazo mejor sin duda el broker de ING Direct por las comisiones de custodia .....


----------



## Nómada65 (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo recomiendo IG Markets o Interactive Brokers. Para largo plazo mejor sin duda el broker de ING Direct por las comisiones de custodia .....



¿ y Renta 4 ?


----------



## Cordoba (3 May 2013)

Janus, podrías hacer una recomendacion de unos valores a corto y otros a largo, por ejemplo 3 y 3 , para teener una cartera diversificada, gracias.


----------



## Janus (4 May 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Janus, podrías hacer una recomendacion de unos valores a corto y otros a largo, por ejemplo 3 y 3 , para teener una cartera diversificada, gracias.



Tú lo que quieres es que me rompan el culo por aquí. Hasta me han llamado calienta valores. Que sea esta vez.

Largo:
Iberdrola
E.ON
JC Penney
Gamesa
FCC
Solares usanas
Carboneras usanas (todavía no, daremos el "go" desde el hilo del IBEX).

Corto:
El corto hablando de días o semanas no existe para mí. O es intradía rabioso o es oportunista totalmente y eso surge cada día.



Piensa que lo que hoy no vale, mañana puede ser una pepino de inversión. Y viceversa.

No es una recomendación de nada, no me jodáis que luego me achicharráis echándome la culpa. Más importante que saber cuándo montar, es saber cuando lanzarse del tren en marcha.

---------- Post added 04-may-2013 at 00:21 ----------




Nómada65 dijo:


> ¿ y Renta 4 ?



Lo desconozco pero suena a un cuartelillo de cuatro amigos a renta en el Paseo de la Habana. No por tener debajo el concesionario de Bentley quiere decir que sean mejores, ni peores.


----------



## Yamato (4 May 2013)

Janus, una consulta de novato. Es buena idea entrar ahora que parece que las bolsas mundiales están en todas en máximos?, aunque FCC tenga mucho recorrido al alza, no es mejor esperar a un posible bajón en USA y el resto de las Europeas, que arrastrarán también al IBEX?

Gracias


----------



## mpbk (4 May 2013)

si tuviesemos que abrir un hilo por cada acción iriamos apañaos.


----------



## Chila (5 May 2013)

Janus no es la primera persona con conocimientos a la que le oigo un comentario similar sobre FCC.


----------



## Glasterthum (5 May 2013)

Gracias el aporte. Una pregunta:



Janus dijo:


> Anótate algún gran contrato (muy grande) para construir un puente en UK y un tema de aguas en Oriente Medio.
> 
> El negocio del agua es clave para ellos.
> 
> ...



Dices dos cosas que serían ingresos no recurrentes (construcción de un puente, y venta de negocios). ¿Seguro que eso es suficiente para sostener bien el valor?

Por otro lado, a día de hoy, aunque no sucediera nada de lo que dices, ¿no tiene ya unos buenos números en relación a su precio?


----------



## Arctic (5 May 2013)

No tengo los números exactos aquí en casa, pero creo recordar que estos tíos tienen una deuda de unos 20.000 Millones de Euros. Un EBITDA de menos de 1000 Millones. Suponiendo un coste de la deuda del 5%, que ya lo quisieran ellos, salen mil kilos en intereses. No digo que jugar a esto no pueda ser divertido, pero ojito a lo que se compra. Y más cuando el argumento para comprar es que se ha leído en un foro.


----------



## Violator (6 May 2013)

FCC ultima la venta de Proactiva a Veolia y su salida de México

FCC ultima la venta de Proactiva a Veolia y su salida de México - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Roninn (6 May 2013)

Abierta posición sobre FCC con una entrada del 1/3 destinado a esta operación. 

Es la segunda vez que abro posición motivado por un forero, en este caso Janus. El primero al que hice caso se retiro de los foros públicos y ahora cobra una pasterada por hablar.

Thanks Janus, salga como salga.

En mi libreta de embrión gaceril del 2011 tenia apuntado: FCC comprar si llega a 17,6 :: 

Saludos,


----------



## Stopford (6 May 2013)

Mañana presenta resultados, veremos a ver...


----------



## Algas (7 May 2013)

Yo creo que aún "hay tiempo" para entrar en FCC. 
Tienen que arreglarse un poco y todo eso, de hecho se estima que hasta dentro de 3 años no vuelvan a dar dividendos. No digo que haya que esperar los 3 años, pero sí a lo largo de este 2013 a que esté por debajo de los 7€, incluso a los 6 ::. Y si no acaba de estar muy clara la cosa, aún tendríamos el 2014 .

Y ya que es "a largo", que sea un 5% de vuestra cartera, y si lo veis muy seguro, un 10% como muchísimo... que a este paso sino veremos próximamente la "plataforma de afectados por burbuja.info"  ::


----------



## Rodrigo (7 May 2013)

Pues hoy ha roto los 8 con fuerza, tiene resistencia en los 8,30..

Empiezo a creer que hemos visto los minimos anuales en esta accion.


----------



## Rodrigo (6 Jun 2013)

Un mes despues ha pasado la resistencia de los 8,3€ con ganas, veremos donde cierra


----------



## Algas (6 Jun 2013)

los beneficios de FCC no van a ser inmediatos, todavía le queda travesía, así que hay que andar con ojo para entrar fuerte. En cuanto vuelva a bajar de 7€... 

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 13:54 ----------

Por cierto... el tema es 5*, ya habrá reflote en un lustro ya ::


----------



## gamusino30 (6 Jun 2013)

Sin acritud, el titulo esta equivocado.

Pone "¿cómo ganar 200.000 euros¨en bolsa?" supongo que querras decir "¿Cómo perder 200.000 euros en bolsa"?


----------



## mpbk (6 Jun 2013)

tiene muy buen aspecto.


----------



## Garrafón (7 Jun 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> ¿ y Renta 4 ?



R4 bien pero opera bajo tu criterio, ni se te ocurra hacer caso a sus recomendaciones, se están haciendo famosos por no acertar ni una.


----------



## Algas (7 Jun 2013)

Garrafón dijo:


> R4 bien pero opera bajo tu criterio, ni se te ocurra hacer caso a sus recomendaciones, se están haciendo famosos por no acertar ni una.



Ya he visto más de un análisis en que si hacías lo contrario a R4 podrías haber obtenido unas rentabilidades bastante decentes en un par de meses... ::


----------



## burbujito1982 (12 Jun 2013)

Me vengo aquí para no entorpecer el hilo HVEI35.

Sr. Janus, por lo visto, vendió usted a 8.X, antes de la resistencia de 8.5 que ponía como condición para "acabar" con el cargador. 

Estas cosas son las que demuestran que las predicciones de algunos foreros merecen ser tomadas en serio.

Mi pregunta va ahora relacionada con el asunto de la fiscalidad (de la cual no tengo ni idea).

Si en principio la operación era "buy&hold" ¿no es contraproducente vender antes de un año para volver a comprar?

Evidentemente más vale pájaro en mano que 100 volando, y la economía no es una ciencia exacta. 

Lo digo porque la semana-dos semanas anteriores había unas oscilaciones de alrededor del 2% entre máximos y mínimos cada día y quizá hubiera obtenido más benficio tradeando....

¿cuál es su siguiente punto de entrada? y afinando un poco más, ¿a cuanto deberían bajar para que compense esa "parada de avituallamiento"?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Algas (12 Jun 2013)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Me vengo aquí para no entorpecer el hilo HVEI35.
> 
> Sr. Janus, por lo visto, vendió usted a 8.X, antes de la resistencia de 8.5 que ponía como condición para "acabar" con el cargador.
> 
> ...




Algo se había hablado ya de esto, o lo tengo mirado por mi cuenta y me confundo... . En Abril el ibex andaba por los 7800-7900 y FCC bajó hasta los 6,8 o cerca. Podría ser un buen punto para pegarle una buena mordida.
Que llegue a 5€ tampoco es descartable, si hay una fuerte caída en verano, ahí podríamos darle otro atracón...
Lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que FCC tardará unos 3 años en "recuperarse", la queda mucho trabajo por hacer y hay que ser paciente, yo esperaré a encontrármela bien abajo para cargar.
Y que conste que riesgo hay, es parte del negocio ::.

Estas son un poco mis valoraciones, que coincidían un poco con lo comentado por Janus. Él es el ejperto, así que no me tomen en consideración :no:


----------



## Rodrigo (22 Jun 2013)

Pues parece que se nos hunde el chiringuito, de sacarle un 20% la avaricia me ha llevado a perder un 1%, ya no se como actuar.


----------



## gamusino30 (22 Jun 2013)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Pues parece que se nos hunde el chiringuito, de sacarle un 20% la avaricia me ha llevado a perder un 1%, ya no se como actuar.



Anda que ... pretender ganar un 20% con largos en FCC ...


----------



## Warren Buffett (22 Jun 2013)

Os recomiendo este artículo, sobre cómo desenmascarar a falsos gurús de la bolsa. Creo que viene bastante a cuento:

Test para desenmascarar a falsos gurús de la bolsaAcademia de Inversión – Aprende value investing desde cero

Sin acritud de cara al autor de hilo.


----------



## Rodrigo (22 Jun 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Anda que ... pretender ganar un 20% con largos en FCC ...



Pues solo tenia que haber cerrado la operacion hace unos dias, pero la avaricia rompio el saco.


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2013)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Pues solo tenia que haber cerrado la operacion hace unos dias, pero la avaricia rompio el saco.



Janus se salió en los 8,3.

No era más que un repute en una tendencia primaria bajista. ahora le toca romper mínimos.

Cuando llegue el momento, la meteré en cartera de medio - largo plazo. El "go" será por técnico ::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 Jun 2013)

Yo tengo una estrategia infalible para ganar en bolsa.
No invertir nunca acciones españolas, ni en nada que huela a español. :XX:


----------



## mpbk (4 Jul 2013)

vuelve a subir, esa es la buena.


----------



## Rodrigo (4 Jul 2013)

Ahi vamos, viento en popa 

Aunque supongo que mañana corregira un poco.


----------



## mpbk (4 Jul 2013)

yo no voy a ganar 200000, con 1000 suficiente


----------



## Rodrigo (10 Jul 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> yo no voy a ganar 200000, con 1000 suficiente



Ya ganaste esos 1000?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Comprando 10.000 títulos en FCC y vendiendo a 27/28 euros.
> Por otro lado los dividendos volverán y quien tenga una entrada muy baja tendrá unos dividendos muy altos porcentualmente respecto al precio de entrada.
> 
> Evidentemente es una opción muy personal de cada uno y luego las reclamaciones al maestro armero.
> ...



... y en ese momento, la lechera resbaló con una piedra del camino y se dió una buena leche (que ironía!), dejando sin querer caer el cántaro que llevaba al suelo, el cual se hizo añicos, derramándose toda la leche por el camino.


----------



## mpbk (10 Jul 2013)

subiendo otro 5.5%


----------



## Rodrigo (10 Jul 2013)

El grafico a 10 dias vista asusta, pero en TF semanal ilusiona


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Jul 2013)

Cerrando hoy a 9,84€, un 24% de revalorización desde que Janus abrió el hilo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Jul 2013)

Rodrigo dijo:


> El grafico a 10 dias vista asusta, pero en TF semanal ilusiona



Lo que son las cosas 20 dias después, esta por la barrera de los 8300


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jul 2013)

Más 6%. Ya casi en los 11...

Bravo Janus.


----------



## Pesado (29 Jul 2013)

Buena jugada! Pero para los 27-28 aún queda camino...


----------



## Rodrigo (29 Jul 2013)

FCC logra el mayor contrato de la historia de la construccin espaola: el metro de Riad,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com


Poquito a poquito se hace camino al andar


----------



## Garrafón (29 Jul 2013)

Rodrigo dijo:


> FCC logra el mayor contrato de la historia de la construccin espaola: el metro de Riad,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com
> 
> 
> Poquito a poquito se hace camino al andar



Por fin hace algo útil el comesopas del juancar, así gano algo que me compense por los palacios que le estoy pagando.


----------



## kemado (2 Ago 2013)

Hoy sube más de un 4%, y van ya.......
Gracias Janus


----------



## Rodrigo (5 Ago 2013)

kemado dijo:


> Hoy sube más de un 4%, y van ya.......
> Gracias Janus



Muchas gracias Janus, si


----------



## polvo gris (5 Ago 2013)

Hoy 11,67 y subiendo... lastima de no haber encontrado este hilo antes...


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Ago 2013)

Alemanes y austriacos: dos pesadillas para ACS y FCC | Euroinmo.com


----------



## Rodrigo (8 Ago 2013)

Bueno pues estamos en el techo del canal con el que se pego en septiembre y en enero, a ver como lo hace..


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Ago 2013)

Animo wapísimo...


----------



## oso_perez (8 Ago 2013)

Tienes que seguir un proceso en dos pasos:
1º Pideme consejo
2º Haz todo lo contrario

Es un metodo perfecto con un 100 % de efectividad.


----------



## Rodrigo (9 Ago 2013)

Pues parece que no va mal la cosa


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy creo que toca ser generoso y compartir las buenas ideas con los demás. Las Gamesas a 1,08 aprueban este hilo.
> 
> La sangre está en las calles. A favor de FCC está que los españoles son muy cochinos (generan basura) y sobornables (........).
> 
> ...



Repito, guarda este hilo porque va a ser epico.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esto es un acto de fe muy serio.A priori solo les veo vendiendo la recogida de basura de algun pais caribeño y no creo que saquen mucho por eso.



Ponzi, no voy a hacer leña con TimoF. Bastante mejor FCC.

Have you seen that girl?, have you seen her?. She was like Rihanna.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Anótate algún gran contrato (muy grande) para construir un puente en UK y un tema de aguas en Oriente Medio.
> 
> El negocio del agua es clave para ellos.
> 
> ...



Ahi esta. Antes de saberse ya estabamos cantando el contrato del puente en UK y el contrato en Riad.


----------



## mpbk (9 Ago 2013)

buena operación janus.

en 20€ desharé posiciones


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Me vengo aquí para no entorpecer el hilo HVEI35.
> 
> Sr. Janus, por lo visto, vendió usted a 8.X, antes de la resistencia de 8.5 que ponía como condición para "acabar" con el cargador.
> 
> ...



Viste lo que paso despues?. Bajo un euro.

Volvi a entrar en 8,55 tras consolidar la fuga buena y vendi bastante mas arriba. El ultimo frescor no lo he cogido pero estoy seguro que llegara.

Queda mucho por cortar, algunos piensan que va a ser una Gamesa en dos meses y no es asi.

El tema de la fiscidad es sencillo: si pagas es que has ganado y asi tienes un ahorro para cuandp tengas posiciones negativas.

Salvo casos muy contados, la fiscalidad no debe determinar cuando entrar o salir.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

Warren Buffett dijo:


> Os recomiendo este artículo, sobre cómo desenmascarar a falsos gurús de la bolsa. Creo que viene bastante a cuento:
> 
> Test para desenmascarar a falsos gurús de la bolsaAcademia de Inversión – Aprende value investing desde cero
> 
> Sin acritud de cara al autor de hilo.



Decias?. Se hombre y pasa a por tu owned:what:


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> buena operación janus.
> 
> en 20€ desharé posiciones



Protege tus ganancias. Si no spn 200.000 pero si 20.000 tambien valen.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Protege tus ganancias. Si no spn 200.000 pero si 20.000 tambien valen.



Yo les he llevado de la mano hasta el nivel de los 12 y ha sido en muy poco tiempo. A partir de ahora ya tienen que volar solos.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

La verdad es que habiendo un hilo de bolsa tan bueno como el del Ibex que esta en el principal .... es un incordio poner este aqui. Lo he encontrado de casualidad y poco posteare a futuro.

No entiendo a esta tropa de reparte hilos porque esta claro que no utilizan siempre el mismo criterio.


----------



## Rodrigo (10 Ago 2013)

Hola Janus, es justo decir que aunque compre por convicion, leer tu post inicial me dio "fe" en que esto se daria la vuelta y podia empezar a funcionar.

Si te pones a repartir owneds en este hilo no acabas.


----------



## Wojnar (10 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La verdad es que habiendo un hilo de bolsa tan bueno como el del Ibex que esta en el principal .... es un incordio poner este aqui. Lo he encontrado de casualidad y poco posteare a futuro.
> 
> No entiendo a esta tropa de reparte hilos porque esta claro que no utilizan siempre el mismo criterio.



¿a qué hilo del ibex te refieres exactamente? se agradece un copiar/pegar por aquí.

Por cierto, se ha intentado en este foro alguna cosa como operaciones conjuntas? Me refiero más bien a largo plazo.


----------



## Janus (11 Ago 2013)

Wojnar dijo:


> ¿a qué hilo del ibex te refieres exactamente? se agradece un copiar/pegar por aquí.
> 
> Por cierto, se ha intentado en este foro alguna cosa como operaciones conjuntas? Me refiero más bien a largo plazo.



El hilo de Habeis visto ...........


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (11 Ago 2013)

Ganar 200.000€ en bolsa es facilísimo. Solo necesitas llevarte el 1% de comisión de 20.000.000€ en operaciones. Ese es el negocio de la bolsa, y no otro.


----------



## Janus (12 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Comprando 10.000 títulos en FCC y vendiendo a 27/28 euros.
> Por otro lado los dividendos volverán y quien tenga una entrada muy baja tendrá unos dividendos muy altos porcentualmente respecto al precio de entrada.
> 
> Evidentemente es una opción muy personal de cada uno y luego las reclamaciones al maestro armero.
> ...



200.000 euros de reward aún no pero camino de los 60.000 euros alguno ya debe llevar. Si lo pones en TAE sale que ni un superdepósito del SAN de esos que luego tendrán quita .....::


----------



## Algas (12 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> 200.000 euros de reward aún no pero camino de los 60.000 euros alguno ya debe llevar. Si lo pones en TAE sale que ni un superdepósito del SAN de esos que luego tendrán quita .....::



No me asuste que yo ando en una operación a un mes vista con el SAN ::


----------



## Rodrigo (22 Ago 2013)

Pues no va masl la cosa :Aplauso:


----------



## mpbk (22 Ago 2013)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Pues no va masl la cosa :Aplauso:



a 20€ a vender.


----------



## Rodrigo (22 Ago 2013)

Que plazo le das para llegar a 20€, si es que llega?

Sigues dentro?


----------



## mpbk (22 Ago 2013)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Que plazo le das para llegar a 20€, si es que llega?
> 
> Sigues dentro?



el tiempo no lo sé, pero que se ha girado a alcista no hay duda


----------



## eolico (22 Ago 2013)

Para variar llego varios meses tarde ::


----------



## Janus (25 Ago 2013)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Que plazo le das para llegar a 20€, si es que llega?
> 
> Sigues dentro?



Eso de los 20 euros hay que esperar un tiempo.


----------



## Sinblanca (25 Ago 2013)

Esta vez lo pillé a destiempo a ver si para la próxima tengo más suerte. No obstante gracias por el aviso


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2013)

Está ahora en un momento clave. Directriz alcista empujando desde el comienzo de las subidas y enfrentando el nivel de los 14 euros que bien podría estirarse hasta 16 euros la cual ya es una cifra de respeto. La pauta de volumen se está comportando magníficamente y los indicadores todos son alcistas.

Si pierde esta referencia alcista, podría irse a buscar apoyo en los 12 euros.


----------



## mpbk (2 Sep 2013)

si cierra donde está ahora ya cierra por encima de resistencia.


----------



## Robopoli (2 Sep 2013)

Veremos que pasa mañana pero me da la sensación de que ha habido días peores que hoy


----------



## Rodrigo (2 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Está ahora en un momento clave. Directriz alcista empujando desde el comienzo de las subidas y enfrentando el nivel de los 14 euros que bien podría estirarse hasta 16 euros la cual ya es una cifra de respeto. La pauta de volumen se está comportando magníficamente y los indicadores todos son alcistas.
> 
> Si pierde esta referencia alcista, podría irse a buscar apoyo en los 12 euros.




De acuerdisimo en todo, a ver si mañana nos ¿sorprende? con un bonito GAP al alza..


----------



## Rodrigo (3 Sep 2013)

Rodrigo dijo:


> De acuerdisimo en todo, a ver si mañana nos ¿sorprende? con un bonito GAP al alza..




No ha habido GAP pero nos da igual, esta en maximos anuales


----------



## Rodrigo (3 Sep 2013)

Ahora mismo, estoy muy pero que muy contento


----------



## Robopoli (3 Sep 2013)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Ahora mismo, estoy muy pero que muy contento



La verdad es que da gusto verla correr!
Yo entré algo tarde pero más vale tarde que nunca ::::


----------



## mpbk (3 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> si cierra donde está ahora ya cierra por encima de resistencia.



véis, en realidad ya habia superado la resistencia.


----------



## Rodrigo (11 Sep 2013)

Pues una semanita que llevamos en un rango de medio euro, quien lo iba a decir de esta loca accion..


----------



## Rodrigo (25 Sep 2013)

La ha costado decidirse pero parece que hoy es el dia, maximos anuales, a ver que hace en el cierre.


----------



## burbujito freixenet (25 Sep 2013)

Buena pinta


----------



## Janus (27 Sep 2013)

Bueno chavales. El reto es ganar 200,000 € y ya se lleva la mitad del camino. En mucho menos tiempo del pensado ppr lo que vamos muy bien en reward.


----------



## Wojnar (27 Sep 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno chavales. El reto es ganar 200,000 € y ya se lleva la mitad del camino. En mucho menos tiempo del pensado ppr lo que vamos muy bien en reward.



Para los que llegamos tarde, ¿opinas que aún podríamos engancharnos y aprovechar lo que queda?


----------



## Janus (27 Sep 2013)

Wojnar dijo:


> Para los que llegamos tarde, ¿opinas que aún podríamos engancharnos y aprovechar lo que queda?



Queda otra mitad pero ahora ya uno tiene que tener claro que se puede quedar frito porque hay que asumir un stop muy grande.

Lo rico de la fiesta ya está comido.


----------



## Rodrigo (8 Oct 2013)

Puede ser buen momento para unirse a FCC.

Parece que estemos en un minipunto de inflexion.


----------



## Humim (8 Oct 2013)

Janus enhorabuena por tu acierto, podrias decirnos alguna predicción tuya para los proximos meses, has acertado de pleno maxo, mis dies..


----------



## mpbk (8 Oct 2013)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Puede ser buen momento para unirse a FCC.
> 
> Parece que estemos en un minipunto de inflexion.



pues yo creo que no


----------



## Rodrigo (8 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> pues yo creo que no



Piensas que va a corregir?

Esta ahora al mismo precio que hace un mes, cuando marco un largo lateral.. parece una especie de h-c-h . 

Mas alla de lo tecnico, esta accion ha ido subiendo mientras el mercado esta "plano" y ahora con el estiron del Ibex ha dejado de entrar dinero en ella, por lo que puede volver si hay correccion? Quien sabe


----------



## Janus (14 Oct 2013)

Humim dijo:


> Janus enhorabuena por tu acierto, podrias decirnos alguna predicción tuya para los proximos meses, has acertado de pleno maxo, mis dies..



carbón usano: empresas como Alpha Natural Resources, Arch Coal .....

De momento, hay que esperar porque aún no hay señal de entrada.

A varios años vista, yo voy en Amper, Telefónica y E.on. Las dos últimas con motivo de dividendo, alejar el dinero de los depósitos y porque son sectores garrapata de los ahorros de los ciudadanos. TimoF tiene que subir y mucho para evitar estar en valoraciones de OPA.

Cada uno con su responsabilidad, no se aceptan reclamaciones.


----------



## tikonenko (14 Oct 2013)

*no pueden*

hola janus,a TELEFONICA no la pueden OPAr porque el gobierno la considera estrategica,ya lo intento T&T y salio con el rabo entre las patas

---------- Post added 14-oct-2013 at 02:00 ----------

subira,pero no sera por miedo a una OPA


lo que no entiendo es porque te gusta AMPER,tu que le ves a largo plazo

---------- Post added 14-oct-2013 at 02:01 ----------

subira,pero no sera por miedo a una OPA


lo que no entiendo es porque te gusta AMPER,tu que le ves a largo plazo


----------



## Janus (14 Oct 2013)

tikonenko dijo:


> hola janus,a TELEFONICA no la pueden OPAr porque el gobierno la considera estrategica,ya lo intento T&T y salio con el rabo entre las patas
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-oct-2013 at 02:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Antes que tener que retratarse el gobierno tirando de Ley, prefieren que el valor este alto para evitar las OPAS. Ademas, no vaya a ser que Europa les de un toque y les amenaze con cerrar el grifo de la financiacion.

Otro Endesa quieren evitar.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Oct 2013)

Con el 5% que lleva hoy, 15,60 euros...


----------



## Roninn (21 Oct 2013)

Bill Gates compra el 6% de FCC.

En este hilo se reparten owneds en GOD MODE STYLE. 

Grande Janus.


----------



## malibux (21 Oct 2013)

Jeje muy bien, muy bien. ¿Nuevo hilo mítico?


----------



## Algas (21 Oct 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Bill Gates compra el 6% de FCC.
> 
> En este hilo se reparten owneds en GOD MODE STYLE.
> 
> Grande Janus.



Ver para creer ::::


----------



## Rodrigo (21 Oct 2013)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Puede ser buen momento para unirse a FCC.
> 
> Parece que estemos en un minipunto de inflexion.




Pues si que parece que era buen momento.

A ver mañana como abre ::


Por cierto, enhorabuena Janus one more time.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2013)

malibux dijo:


> Jeje muy bien, muy bien. ¿Nuevo hilo mítico?



En burbuja.info los hilos míticos se reservan a otros menesteres ::


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Oct 2013)

zas zas zas diez caracteres


----------



## Nico (22 Oct 2013)

Janus rules !


----------



## tikonenko (22 Oct 2013)

*bill gates*

hola,como estan amigos foreros,parece que bill gates de incognito ,leia este hilo de janus,y ha decididoseguir su recomendacion,grande janus


----------



## Albertini (22 Oct 2013)

Venia a poner esto

Bill Gates se hace con el 6% de la constructora española FCC @ ElOtroLado.net

Tendría que haber visto antes este hilo


----------



## calopez (22 Oct 2013)

Invitate a algo!


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2013)

Grande el hilo! Grande Janus!


----------



## mercenario (22 Oct 2013)

acá le dejo mis dies


----------



## Rodrigo (22 Oct 2013)

En subasta de volatilidad !

---------- Post added 22-oct-2013 at 09:27 ----------

Ha tocado los 17,7 !!!


----------



## mpbk (22 Oct 2013)

yo vendo la mitad.

los máximos de hoy son resistencia. si veo que supera, volveré a entrar para buscar los 21€


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2013)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

Para ganar esos 200.000 euros decíamos de comprar 10.000 títulos en 7 euros y soltarlos en 27. El camino está hecho a la mitad por lo que esos 100.000 euros no merecerían reproche alguno si un hipotético gacelo se bajase del autobús.

Ten fe, cachís no será que no se había dicho como en también se hizo en First, en AMD, en Gamesa, en Prisa, ........ hasta en TimoF.


----------



## RuiKi84 (22 Oct 2013)

Al final el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio. Espectacular el acierto del Sr Janus, me quito el sombrero, además no hace falta hacer tropecientas operaciones y estar todo el día vigilando el precio para conseguir estas plusvalias.


----------



## mpbk (22 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> yo vendo la mitad.
> 
> los máximos de hoy son resistencia. si veo que supera, volveré a entrar para buscar los 21€



buena venta, si recorta más le vuelvo a comprar lo vendido hoy


----------



## James Bond (22 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> 
> Para ganar esos 200.000 euros decíamos de comprar 10.000 títulos en 7 euros y soltarlos en 27. El camino está hecho a la mitad por lo que esos 100.000 euros no merecerían reproche alguno si un hipotético gacelo se bajase del autobús.
> 
> Ten fe, cachís no será que no se había dicho como en también se hizo en First, en AMD, en Gamesa, en Prisa, ........ hasta en TimoF.



AMD esta ahora mismo muy jugosa, ya lo comente en el post del Ibex, tiene la base económica hecha para los próximos años, así que no descarto que en los próximos meses este en 6$, lo que tengo claro es que si baja por debajo de 3$ vuelvo a comprar con todo.


----------



## mpbk (22 Oct 2013)

quien gane 200k, tendrá que pagar 50 a hacienda minimo.


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Al final el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio. Espectacular el acierto del Sr Janus, me quito el sombrero, además no hace falta hacer tropecientas operaciones y estar todo el día vigilando el precio para conseguir estas plusvalias.



pues si llegas a ver la recomendación de Gamesa un 80% más abajo y la de First Solar en 14 usd ..................


----------



## ... (22 Oct 2013)

Se reparten owneds hasta en las etiquetas. Buena recomendación, mejor persona.


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2013)

He visto esto en las etiquetas.

janus el mogólico insano
janus haciendo el payaso
payaso haciendo el payaso


Lo siento mucho por esos surhumanos que están dolidos porque ellos lo valen y no supieron/quisieron entrar en una magnífica oportunidad. Es muy español tratar de desacreditar a quien trata de hacer algo.

Este hilo ha sido abierto por servidor y quien no es bienvenido no debería entrar. No entiendo que tanto resentido resabiado gaste su tiempo en entrar a un hilo que no le infunde ningún tipo de satisfacción.

Al menos servidor se ha mojado y da la cara. Muchos, a ese respecto, todo lo más que podrían levantar si se les pide levantar la mano ................. serían los cuernos. Esa panda de iops no lo hace ni lo pretenderá hacer, nacieron con una limitación que es la de la humildad para con los demás.

En fin, que les den mucho por el culo. Cuatro o cuatrocientos payasos sin futuro no son suficientes para evitar que a otros les pueda ir bien cuando aciertan en bolsa.


----------



## burbujito1982 (23 Oct 2013)

Sólo entro para mostrar mi apoyo al Sr. Janus y para decir que yo sí que soy uno de los "payasos" que no entró.

Pero en vez de lamentarme y caer presa de la envidia prefiero felicitar a los ganadores y quizás atreverme en la próxima, aun a riesgo de que los reyes me traigan carbón ;-)


----------



## josemi20 (23 Oct 2013)

Grandiisimo! Eres un crack!


----------



## ponzi (23 Oct 2013)

Los pequeños pasos son los que construyen grandes leyendasm si señor Janus, eres grande


----------



## Rodrigo (23 Oct 2013)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Sólo entro para mostrar mi apoyo al Sr. Janus y para decir que yo sí que soy uno de los "payasos" que no entró.
> 
> Pero en vez de lamentarme y caer presa de la envidia prefiero felicitar a los ganadores y quizás atreverme en la próxima, aun a riesgo de que los reyes me traigan carbón ;-)



Una cosa es no entrar, cosa totalmente normal, y otra leer las etiquietas (insultando como los niños sin dar la cara) o ver los comentarios de las primeras paginas en las que se nos descojonaban en la cara a los que habiamos entrado, aunque curiosamente segun vas avanzando en el hilo van dejando de comentar 

Al que le pique, que se arrasque ::


----------



## mpbk (23 Oct 2013)

buena venta.......un -8% ya dejado de perder.


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> quien gane 200k, tendrá que pagar 50 a hacienda minimo.



¿Cual es la tabla beneficio/mordiscohacienda para las acciones?


----------



## mpbk (23 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ¿Cual es la tabla beneficio/mordiscohacienda para las acciones?



menos de un año tipo general hasta el 50%
y más de un año 21-27%

hace unos añitos se pagaba el 19, y antes el 16.....lo han subido 10 puntos,.


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Oct 2013)

Janus dijo:


> He visto esto en las etiquetas.
> 
> janus el mogólico insano
> janus haciendo el payaso
> ...



Se le echa de menos en el otro lado Maestro Janus.
Gracias de nuevo por su generosidad.
A aquellos que intentan ningunearle, ya sabe, ignórelos desde su grandeza.


----------



## hermes_ (23 Oct 2013)

Grande Janus!!
Felicitaciones por el acierto en FCC,
si me gustaría dejar claro q si esto le ocurriera con frecuencia,no estaría escribiendo en los foros de manera tan habitual, para desmitificar nada más, habrá operaciones buenas(claramente esta),con otras no tan buenas...
Saludos.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Oct 2013)

hermes_ dijo:


> Grande Janus!!
> Felicitaciones por el acierto en FCC,
> si me gustaría dejar claro q si esto le ocurriera con frecuencia,no estaría escribiendo en los foros con relativa frecuencia, para desmitificar nada más, habrá operaciones buenas(claramente esta),con otras no tan buenas...
> Saludos.
> ...



Doy fe que también nos canta operaciones con pérdidas en el hilo del Ibex. Pero las informaciones que da, no tienen precio.


----------



## Algas (23 Oct 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Doy fe que también nos canta operaciones con pérdidas en el hilo del Ibex. Pero las informaciones que da, no tienen precio.



Totalmente cierto.


----------



## Xiux (24 Oct 2013)

No está mal

Gráfico de acciones de FOMENTO CONSTR. | FCC.MC Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


un crack haberla visto


----------



## Rafacoins (24 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> menos de un año tipo general hasta el 50%
> y más de un año 21-27%
> 
> hace unos añitos se pagaba el 19, y antes el 16.....lo han subido 10 puntos,.



Gracias mpbk, a ver si entendi bien ...

Compras el 1 de enero 10K y tus acciones se disparan a 15K.
Entonces si vendes antes del 31 de diciembre tienes que pagar un 50% de los 5K, y en el caso de esperar hasta el 1 de enero del año siguiente solo pagarias un 21/27% 

¿Es correcto?, ¿Esto es para cualquier importe?


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (24 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Gracias mpbk, a ver si entendi bien ...
> 
> Compras el 1 de enero 10K y tus acciones se disparan a 15K.
> Entonces si vendes antes del 31 de diciembre tienes que pagar un 50% de los 5K, y en el caso de esperar hasta el 1 de enero del año siguiente solo pagarias un 21/27%
> ...



Si vendes en el mismo año se te suma a tu salario y de ahí te retienes. 
Si vendes en otro año se te suma a tus depositos, fondos...
Si tienes un sueldo bajo y muchos depositos quiza te compense vender el 31 de diciembre pero por lo general es mejor vender el 1 de enero.


----------



## Rafacoins (24 Oct 2013)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Si vendes en el mismo año se te suma a tu salario y de ahí te retienes.
> Si vendes en otro año se te suma a tus depositos, fondos...
> Si tienes un sueldo bajo y muchos depositos quiza te compense vender el 31 de diciembre pero por lo general es mejor vender el 1 de enero.




...y esto es algo que se carga directamente en el borrador de hacienda, verdad?, o hay que agregarlo todos los años?


----------



## RuiKi84 (25 Oct 2013)

Vaya semanita para fcc ha terminado hoy subiendo 3,4% y consolidando la zona de 17, felicidades a los que estáis dentro.


----------



## mpbk (26 Oct 2013)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Si vendes en el mismo año se te suma a tu salario y de ahí te retienes.
> Si vendes en otro año se te suma a tus depositos, fondos...
> Si tienes un sueldo bajo y muchos depositos quiza te compense vender el 31 de diciembre pero por lo general es mejor vender el 1 de enero.



es un año desde la compra, no para que sea el 31 de diciembre si has comprado una semana antes eh.

por otra parte, el % minimo es del 24.75% en el irpf, y el rendimiento del ahorro está al 21%.


----------



## BABY (26 Oct 2013)

Yo no entré porque era (soy) bonista y ya tenía metida mucha pasta dentro. El bono ha subido bastante en el mercado secundario (llegó a estar a 70 o menos si no recuerdo mal por la quiebre de Alpine). Yo entré a 85 (antes de lo de Alpine) y ahora se vende por 102-103, con un poco de paciencia.


----------



## Tonyina (27 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> es un año desde la compra, no para que sea el 31 de diciembre si has comprado una semana antes eh.
> 
> por otra parte, el % minimo es del 24.75% en el irpf, y el rendimiento del ahorro está al 21%.



¿Pero cómo especificas/saben si las acciones que vendes son de hace un año o de hace un mes?

Si yo he comprado hace dos años y hace dos meses, yo no puedo decirle a mi broker que me venda X acciones de las de hace dos años sin tocar de las de hace dos meses. ¿Así que Hacienda cómo sabe si los títulos que he vendido son de hace más o menos de un año? Porque nosotros no podemos decidirlo :-S


----------



## paulistano (27 Oct 2013)

Tonyina dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo especificas/saben si las acciones que vendes son de hace un año o de hace un mes?
> 
> Si yo he comprado hace dos años y hace dos meses, yo no puedo decirle a mi broker que me venda X acciones de las de hace dos años sin tocar de las de hace dos meses. ¿Así que Hacienda cómo sabe si los títulos que he vendido son de hace más o menos de un año? Porque nosotros no podemos decidirlo :-S



Esto va mediante FIFO....first in, first out.

Luego se considera que las acciones que tu vendes, son las que primero compraste.


----------



## Tonyina (27 Oct 2013)

Ole, pues eso no lo sabía y me deja más tranquilo, porque es de esas cosas que no te explican y te dejan pensado cómo leches lo puedes gestionar X-D


----------



## josemi20 (27 Oct 2013)

Supuestamente FCC debe de subir mas aún? o ya esta llegando a su limite..!? Nose si comprar mas y sacarle un poquito mas!


----------



## mpbk (27 Oct 2013)

Tonyina dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo especificas/saben si las acciones que vendes son de hace un año o de hace un mes?
> 
> Si yo he comprado hace dos años y hace dos meses, yo no puedo decirle a mi broker que me venda X acciones de las de hace dos años sin tocar de las de hace dos meses. ¿Así que Hacienda cómo sabe si los títulos que he vendido son de hace más o menos de un año? Porque nosotros no podemos decidirlo :-S



cada operación tiene su fecha, pero hacienda no creo que se meta con estos temas.......


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Oct 2013)

Fiscalidad venta de acciones ejercicio 2013 (declaración a presentar en Mayo-Junio de 2014) - Invertir en Bolsa



> Y se sigue aplicando el criterio FIFO (las primeras acciones que se venden son las primeras que se compraron, sin importar que se hayan comprado en distintos brokers o cuentas de valores), igual que siempre.


----------



## Rodrigo (21 Nov 2013)

Bonita correcion, cerrado el GAP veremos a ver si volvemos a subir poco a poco.


----------



## Economista inversora (24 Nov 2013)

COmo creeis que iniciara el lunes Fomentos?


----------



## Efraim (24 Nov 2013)

Economista inversora dijo:


> COmo creeis que iniciara el lunes Fomentos?



A ver, un momento que voy a mirarlo.


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2013)

Si su CEO no la caga, tiene que irse a 24 o algo más arriba. Técnicamente no lo está haciendo mal porque algo tiene que corregir después de doblar en tan poco tiempo (anticipado en este hilo debidamente).

Ahora debe estar haciéndose el rollover de inversores para que la nueva tacada de dinero que entre no tenga plusvalías anteriores que limiten el potencial de subida.

Aquí lo importante es que el efecto balsámico de la llegada de un nuevo CEO ya ha pasado. Las noticias de importantes obras, también ha pasado. El repriss de la entrada de Bill The Bucks también ha pasado.

Ahora el CEO está haciendo lo sencillo que es echar gente a la calle. Eso es un problema porque aunque arregle los números a dos años vista, limita la capacidad de crecer el negocio en base al talento (quizá no le importe tanto al CEO si no estuviera ahí). Esta semana han aparecido noticias en prensa sobre el enfrentamiento del CEO y la propiedad. Eso es mal negocio porque al igual que en ciclismo, es malo estar constantemente dando hachazos.


----------



## Economista inversora (25 Nov 2013)

Si hubiese visto este post cuando empezo alla por mayo, habria ganado algo de pasta , he visto las evoluciones de las empresas que comentaste y bien , muy bien

que opinas de ariad pharmaceuticals despues de la caida que sufrieron el mes pasado aprox...


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2013)

Economista inversora dijo:


> Si hubiese visto este post cuando empezo alla por mayo, habria ganado algo de pasta , he visto las evoluciones de las empresas que comentaste y bien , muy bien
> 
> que opinas de ariad pharmaceuticals despues de la caida que sufrieron el mes pasado aprox...



ahí no se debe meter el dinero.


----------



## Rodrigo (7 Ene 2014)

Hoy ya esta cotizando mas arriba que cuando se dijo lo de tito Gates, maximos de un año y subiendo


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Ene 2014)

Hay mucho tiburón metiendo pasta ¿no?

Soros compra el 3% FCC y se convierte en su tercer mayor accionista individual,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com

Esther Koplowitz, accionista de control de FCC con el 50%, ha vendido al inversor George Soros la mayoría del 3,8% de la constructora que la empresaria española colocó fuera del mercado el pasado viernes. Según las fuentes financieras consultadas, el magnate estadounidense podría haber adquirido algo más del 3% a un precio de 15 euros por acción (unos 55 millones de euros). Soros, que tendrá que comunicar oficialmente su posición real en la compañía a la CNMV en las próximas horas, se convertirá, de esta manera, en el tercer mayor accionista individual de FCC después de la familia Koplowitz y de Bill Gates, que compró el 6% que FCC tenía en autocartera a finales de octubre.

Soros compra el 3% FCC y se convierte en su tercer mayor accionista individual,Sector inmobiliario. Expansión.com


----------



## rufus (7 Ene 2014)

Janus, ansioso me hayo porque nos digas tu proxima prediccion, sin que sea un chicharro estilo ANR claro xD

Si hubiera visto esto en su momento...
FCC es una empresa mucho mejor que un chicharro. Y si encima puede dar dividendo pronto, mejor aun


----------



## billete50 (9 Ene 2014)

que os parece esta empresa de mariguana

https://www.google.com/finance?q=OTCMKTS:RIGH&ei=qePNUtiwAoSKwAPqwAE

subio un 300% hoy,me conformo con un 200% mañana


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Ene 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Janus, ansioso me hayo porque nos digas tu proxima prediccion, sin que sea un chicharro estilo ANR claro xD
> 
> Si hubiera visto esto en su momento...
> FCC es una empresa mucho mejor que un chicharro. Y si encima puede dar dividendo pronto, mejor aun



Anr no es un chicharro, el problema de estos valores es ver el potencial cuando nadie los quiere, ahora es muy facil decir yo me subo o otra avisa.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 09:00 ----------




billete50 dijo:


> que os parece esta empresa de mariguana
> 
> https://www.google.com/finance?q=OTCMKTS:RIGH&ei=qePNUtiwAoSKwAPqwAE
> 
> subio un 300% hoy,me conformo con un 200% mañana



No nos engañe el pelotazo son las impresoras 3d que cotizan en el otc y capitalizan menos que un chicharro patrio jajjaja


----------



## Rodrigo (16 Ene 2014)

Es una fieshhhhhhta


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2014)

Más de un 5% hoy. Vaya cohete...

En los 21 ya.


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Comprando 10.000 títulos en FCC y vendiendo a 27/28 euros.
> Por otro lado los dividendos volverán y quien tenga una entrada muy baja tendrá unos dividendos muy altos porcentualmente respecto al precio de entrada.
> 
> Evidentemente es una opción muy personal de cada uno y luego las reclamaciones al maestro armero.
> ...





Ya está en 22 euros


----------



## Zipotako (17 Ene 2014)

Cómo lo ves para entrar ahora Janus?

Les toca terminar de refinanciar la deuda para febrero y veo posible que llegue hasta 30.


----------



## Thom son (17 Ene 2014)

"(...)_el precio objetivo medio a 12 meses es de 14,82 euros por acción, un nivel que está un más de un 25% por debajo de los 19,8 euros en los que actualmente cotiza. En este sentido, resulta especialmente baja la previsión de NMAS 1: en su opinión, el valor caerá hasta los 9,63%, lo que supondría una caída en los próximos 12 meses superior al 50%".
_
FCC se dispara un 6% y se convierte en el segundo mejor valor del Ibex en el año - Noticias de Mercados


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2014)

Zipotako dijo:


> Cómo lo ves para entrar ahora Janus?
> 
> Les toca terminar de refinanciar la deuda para febrero y veo posible que llegue hasta 30.



tía que te encuentras calentorra un domingo a las ocho de la mañana solo te puede pegar picores ::

Hay más trenes que estaciones, otro viene sin duda.


----------



## Zipotako (17 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> tía que te encuentras calentorra un domingo a las ocho de la mañana solo te puede pegar picores ::
> 
> Hay más trenes que estaciones, otro viene sin duda.



Ok, espero que cuando suene ese tren nos lo hagas saber, maestro.


----------



## mpbk (17 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Ya está en 22 euros



yo ya he vendido la mitad, y la seiguente mitad a 25€ ahi me despido de fcc


----------



## rufus (18 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> tía que te encuentras calentorra un domingo a las ocho de la mañana solo te puede pegar picores ::
> 
> Hay más trenes que estaciones, otro viene sin duda.



JANUS quje tal, alguna pista sobre cual puede ser el proximo valor a observar?


----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2014)

El carbón usano: ANR, ACI y WLT.

Si sobrevive al Shale Gas y gobiernan los republicanos, harán un x7.

Todavía no es el momento para entrar, en mi opinión.


----------



## rufus (18 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El carbón usano: ANR, ACI y WLT.
> 
> Si sobrevive al Shale Gas y gobiernan los republicanos, harán un x7.
> 
> Todavía no es el momento para entrar, en mi opinión.



Pero eses son chicharros o son empresas buenas pero con dificultades?
Es decir, pueden desaparecer?=

Cuando se sabra que es el momento?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Ene 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Pero eses son chicharros o son empresas buenas pero con dificultades?
> Es decir, pueden desaparecer?=
> 
> Cuando se sabra que es el momento?



Anr aguantara, tiene cash para ello.


----------



## Algas (18 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Ya está en 22 euros



Cada vez que veo subir FCC me acuerdo de este post... :8:, grande Janus!!


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2014)

Algas dijo:


> Cada vez que veo subir FCC me acuerdo de este post... :8:, grande Janus!!



Vigilad a los retailers americanos.

Cuando consigan cambiar cómo desarrollar su modelo de negocio y consigan ajustar sus canales de venta a la realidad digital transformadora liderada por Amazon ............... vendrá el rebalanceo del Enterprise Value y mucho reward.

Hay que esperar porque pueden darle estopa aún. Valores como JCP Penney, Sears y Staples en el radar.


----------



## ... (19 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Vigilad a los retailers americanos.
> 
> Cuando consigan cambiar cómo desarrollar su modelo de negocio y consigan ajustar sus canales de venta a la realidad digital transformadora liderada por Amazon ............... vendrá el rebalanceo del Enterprise Value y mucho reward.
> 
> Hay que esperar porque pueden darle estopa aún. Valores como JCP Penney, Sears y Staples en el radar.



¿Y en el mercado patrio ve algo interesante para este año?


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿Y en el mercado patrio ve algo interesante para este año?



bancos y Abengoa .............. hasta que haya que salir por patas.

A su ritmo tienes a TimoF.


----------



## adek (19 Ene 2014)

Hola, Janus. ¿Qué te parece EON para entrar en algún recorte? ¿Y BMW?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## mario_sg (19 Ene 2014)

A abengoa qué recorrido le queda?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2014)

adek dijo:


> Hola, Janus. ¿Qué te parece EON para entrar en algún recorte? ¿Y BMW?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



E.ON es buena para el largo plazo a cualquier precio sobre los 13 euros. Aunque bajase, no importa mucho. A 5 años vista hay mucho dividendo para tocar caídas posibles. Hacia arriba hay mucho camino.


----------



## Nómada65 (19 Ene 2014)

No sé, si este es el sitio, pero ¿ puede alguien explicarme, por favor, como va el tema de los Barridos en Bolsa ? ¿ En que nivel debería poner un Stop Loss que me garantice minimamente que si hay un barrido no afecte a mi posición ?

Gracias


----------



## adek (19 Ene 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta, Chicharrerus. Creo que venderé Citigroup que me tiene aburrido y entraré en Eon.

Salud y buenas plusvalías!


----------



## billete50 (3 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> bancos y Abengoa .............. hasta que haya que salir por patas.
> 
> A su ritmo tienes a TimoF.



hola janus que te parecen estas empresas???pienso que es un 500% facil antes de mayo

me remito a mi hilo

invertir esta semana en estas 2 empresas mariguaneras para sacar un 500%:

LATF I RIGH del mercado otc

LATF Message Board | Latteno Food Corp. Stock - Yahoo! Finance

RIGH Message Board | RightSmile, Inc. Stock - Yahoo! Finance


enhorabuena por el buen trabajo


----------



## Dr Strange (3 Feb 2014)

Janus dijo:


> bancos y Abengoa .............. hasta que haya que salir por patas.
> 
> A su ritmo tienes a TimoF.



¿Y FCC ya no la consideras para entrar? ¿O sigue siendo una buena opción, y en caso de que sí, para vender más o menos en qué plazo?


----------



## elzuloqnuncabajaba (4 Feb 2014)

Hola Janus,


¿ Que te parece Inditex ?

Se que esta cara, pero es un valor muy muy seguro y creo que tiene recorrido.


lo malo es que el dividendo es muy escaso.


?


----------



## Dr Strange (7 Feb 2014)

¿Por qué nos has abandonado, Janus?


----------



## Rodrigo (19 Feb 2014)

Nos abandona Janus y nos abandona FCC.

Quiero creer que son correcciones sanas.


----------



## mpbk (19 Feb 2014)

pues yo he entrado hoy en final de sesión...creo que soy de los mejores del foro en formación y me echaron...ud mismos.

---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 18:10 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> yo ya he vendido la mitad, y la seiguente mitad a 25€ ahi me despido de fcc



vendidas en máximos pero muy alcista a largo plazo


----------



## Rodrigo (20 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues yo he entrado hoy en final de sesión...creo que soy de los mejores del foro en formación y me echaron...ud mismos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 18:10 ----------
> 
> ...



Buena compra mpbk, que es eso de que han echado del foro? :ouch:


----------



## mpbk (20 Feb 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Buena compra mpbk, que es eso de que han echado del foro? :ouch:



no me han echado pero me llamaban trol:XX:

jajajaj soy de los mejores del foro, con un 90% de operaciones ganadoras anuales.


----------



## mpbk (20 Feb 2014)

+5%

a chuparlA


----------



## Algas (20 Feb 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues yo he entrado hoy en final de sesión...creo que soy de los mejores del foro en formación y me echaron...ud mismos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-feb-2014 at 18:10 ----------
> 
> ...




Buena entrada:Aplauso:


----------



## mpbk (3 Mar 2014)

pues ejecutó stop ganadole para pasar el finde.

quiere recortar la onda primaria...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (3 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> no me han echado pero me llamaban trol:XX:
> 
> jajajaj soy de los mejores del foro, con un 90% de operaciones ganadoras anuales.



Luego dicen que soy yo el narcisista y el que tiene el ego por las nubes.


Por cierto, en el bitcoin te has llevado un buen fail.


----------



## d-signer (3 Mar 2014)

tito gates ya palma pasta en fcc, soros a ver si aguanta dentro. Estos no saben lo que es la "marca españa"


----------



## Algas (3 Mar 2014)

Habrá que ver dónde hace suelo, podría volver a ser una oportunidad.


----------



## mpbk (3 Mar 2014)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Luego dicen que soy yo el narcisista y el que tiene el ego por las nubes.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, en el bitcoin te has llevado un buen fail.



anda que no rebotó donde dije.

fail en el bitcoin? que inventas..ienso:ienso:

---------- Post added 03-mar-2014 at 11:34 ----------




d-signer dijo:


> tito gates ya palma pasta en fcc, soros a ver si aguanta dentro. Estos no saben lo que es la "marca españa"



hay que ser pelele para creerse estas noticias manipuladoras.

de ser cierto, cosa que no está segura la cosa, habrá entrado a años vista.....y fcc es probable que de los 16€ que se encuentra ahora llegue a 25€ antes de dos años....lo que es una buena rentabilidad.


----------



## d-signer (3 Mar 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> anda que no rebotó donde dije.
> 
> fail en el bitcoin? que inventas..ienso:ienso:
> 
> ...



Hombre si sube a 25e en 2 años claro que es buena rentabilidad. Vamos que metia todo mi dinero ahora mismo. Yo no me estoy metiendo con usted me parece muy bien donde usted dijo la entrada, ojala hubiese comprado yo alli. Lo que usted me llame pelele, realmente no se de que noticias me esta usted hablando y que yo me creo. Hace años que solo me fijo en el analisis tecnico, asi que las noticias me las paso por el arco del triunfo, quiza eso para usted sea motivo para llamarme algo mas que pelele. Si a usted le hace feliz a mi me resbala.


----------



## InsiderFX (3 Mar 2014)

Pues yo no hago más que comprar FCC, están super baratas, y quien no lo quiera ver de esto no tiene ni idea. De hecho ya he pedido un crédito para comprar más, estoy a la espera de que me lo concedan. Va a ser un pelotazo, según mis cálculos va a llegar como mínimo a 50 en un plazo inferior a dos años, así que cada nuevo mínimo a estos precios es una oportunidad de compra. Para mí es el valor con más potencial alcista de todo el Ibex35 y el Mercado Continuo, sus fundamentales son muy sólidos y este es un sector que nunca tiene problemas.

Ya volveré dentro de un tiempo a reflotar este hilo y a dejaros vuestro owned, el tiempo deja cada a uno en su lugar, himbersores, eso es lo que sois.





Spoiler



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAjajajajJAJAAJaj NO. espero que nadie se lo haya creido, por si acaso hace falta aclararlo. que nadie compre FCC POR DIOS


----------



## mpbk (3 Mar 2014)

d-signer dijo:


> Hombre si sube a 25e en 2 años claro que es buena rentabilidad. Vamos que metia todo mi dinero ahora mismo. Yo no me estoy metiendo con usted me parece muy bien donde usted dijo la entrada, ojala hubiese comprado yo alli. Lo que usted me llame pelele, realmente no se de que noticias me esta usted hablando y que yo me creo. Hace años que solo me fijo en el analisis tecnico, asi que las noticias me las paso por el arco del triunfo, quiza eso para usted sea motivo para llamarme algo mas que pelele. Si a usted le hace feliz a mi me resbala.



no me hace feliz, queria decir la compra de gates y soros.


----------



## RuiKi84 (3 Mar 2014)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Pues yo no hago más que comprar FCC, están super baratas, y quien no lo quiera ver de esto no tiene ni idea. De hecho ya he pedido un crédito para comprar más, estoy a la espera de que me lo concedan. Va a ser un pelotazo,* según mis cálculos va a llegar como mínimo a 50 en un plazo inferior a dos años*, así que cada nuevo mínimo a estos precios es una oportunidad de compra. Para mí es el valor con más potencial alcista de todo el Ibex35 y el Mercado Continuo, sus fundamentales son muy sólidos y este es un sector que nunca tiene problemas.
> 
> Ya volveré dentro de un tiempo a reflotar este hilo y a dejaros vuestro owned, el tiempo deja cada a uno en su lugar, himbersores, eso es lo que sois.
> 
> ...



Que calculos son esos ? si se puede saber.


----------



## Efraim (3 Mar 2014)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Que calculos son esos ? si se puede saber.



Si haces click sobre la marca de "spoliler" verás el análisis de InsiderFX.


----------



## Rodrigo (4 Mar 2014)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Pues yo no hago más que comprar FCC, están super baratas, y quien no lo quiera ver de esto no tiene ni idea. De hecho ya he pedido un crédito para comprar más, estoy a la espera de que me lo concedan. Va a ser un pelotazo, según mis cálculos va a llegar como mínimo a 50 en un plazo inferior a dos años, así que cada nuevo mínimo a estos precios es una oportunidad de compra. Para mí es el valor con más potencial alcista de todo el Ibex35 y el Mercado Continuo, sus fundamentales son muy sólidos y este es un sector que nunca tiene problemas.
> 
> Ya volveré dentro de un tiempo a reflotar este hilo y a dejaros vuestro owned, el tiempo deja cada a uno en su lugar, himbersores, eso es lo que sois.
> 
> ...




Mis FCC compradas a 7€ te saludan "inversor". Y si, probablemente sea una de las acciones con mas potencial del Ibex, top5 seguro.

Espero que se pase por aqui, no obstante cuando la accion vaya a su precio, ya le buscaremos por el foro 

En las primeras paginas hay muchos "inversores" que se han perdido la fiesta.. yo creo que no es tarde, pero alla cada uno.


----------



## robocop (16 Oct 2015)

FCC hoy a 7.53 €, pedazo de himbersion lo de comprarlas a 14€ hoiga. El Guillermo Puertas seguro que está dando palmas con las orehas de alegria. No vuelve a meter un duro en Ejpain


----------



## casconet (12 Dic 2015)

Cómo va la inversión en FCC, chicos?


----------



## Bubble Boy (14 Dic 2015)

Hoy el Ibex sube, meanwhile:

FCC	5,99 -0,83%


----------



## Pesado (15 Dic 2015)

Buen reflote


----------



## Tonyina (2 Ene 2016)

¿Cómo van esos 200K? Nos interesa.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Ene 2016)

Recomendais entrar ahora? o mejor esperar un poco ..?


----------

